# Hay?!?!



## PeanutsMom (May 8, 2015)

So a little bit ago I heard my hedgie chewing on something but i could tell wasnt his kitty food and I had yet to give him any treats today. When I looked, I saw he was chewing on a piece of Timothy hay that must have fell in when i was feeding my guinea pigs earlier. I took it out right away of course because I didnt know if it qas alright for him to eat it. He seemed to really be enjoying the hay but I read that hedgies don't eat hay?? Is it alright for him to eat a little bit here and there??


----------



## MeAndToby (Apr 17, 2015)

Hay isn't necessarily bad for hedgehogs. Their basic dietary needs are: high protein, low fat and a good amount of chitin (this comes from the exoskeleton of insects). Fiber can sometimes replace chitin in the diet. This means hay probably provides a bit of that fiber and isn't too terrible as an occasional snack. As always with new treats, watch for any unpleasant changes in his bowl movements. Good luck!


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

While the basics of what MeandToby said were true, since hedgehogs do not have a cecum, roughage is not part of their diet. They can't digest it long enough to get any nutrients and too much can cause a bowel impaction. Fiber can be found in many fruits and vegetables, which are much easier to digest.

But one little nibble on accident won't hurt him  It just won't do him any good either.


----------

